# Hunting Fish, Bugs, Fruit - Market Box or DIY



## Imaginetheday (Jan 23, 2018)

I confess that I will choose Market Box every time! I'm so sad when my go-to friends are low. I will hunt if I have to, but I love to shop those Market Boxes.


----------



## Dede (Jan 23, 2018)

A bit of both. I prefer to hunt my own though and try to keep my market box full and organised. I usually end up buying when I really really need something. Like yesterday when all my villagers wanted oranges... '-'
I hunt twice as much when someone comes along and buys out my whole market box.


----------



## ravenblue (Jan 23, 2018)

I like to hunt and only use friends Market Box when I absolutely have to. I keep my own Market Box stocked, and hope it helps my friends out when they can't find what they need for requests, but it is a bit annoying when one person buys out the entire thing in one go.


----------



## Imaginetheday (Jan 23, 2018)

ravenblue said:


> I like to hunt and only use friends Market Box when I absolutely have to. I keep my own Market Box stocked, and hope it helps my friends out when they can't find what they need for requests, but it is a bit annoying when one person buys out the entire thing in one go.



I was just that person. (oops!) I do like to keep my own market box stocked, so I do hunt, but I just can't stand going from island to island fishing and bug hunting while I'm in the midst of fulfilling requests.


----------



## ravenblue (Jan 23, 2018)

Imaginetheday said:


> I was just that person. (oops!) I do like to keep my own market box stocked, so I do hunt, but I just can't stand going from island to island fishing and bug hunting while I'm in the midst of fulfilling requests.



Ha! I get it though. When Im having a busy day, I just want to get those requests filled pronto lol.


----------



## joelmm (Jan 23, 2018)

I think that they must urgently improve the access system to review or get what is needed in Market Boxes


----------



## MopyDream44 (Jan 23, 2018)

I gather for most of my own requests, and I try to keep my market fully stocked with a wide variety of common fruits, bugs, and fish. I wanted to offer everything at the lowest possible price to help my friends, unfortunately, I was having a heck of a time keeping things in stock that way, so I had to raise my prices as high as 50 bells per item (depending on how many I have). Ultimately, that is much higher than I would prefer, but I was starting to become concerned that people may have been buying items from my market and reselling them in their market to make a profit because I would see most of my shop being cleared out by one friend. It's not always the same friend clearing me out either, I have a few friends who do this. 

Now, I 100% don't mind if my friends are buying me out if they are using it to fulfill requests, but I'm not as keen on spending time to help my friends only to have someone use my stock for their own market. I think this is where a slightly higher price for items is helpful because my items aren't as appealing to resellers and my market stays stocked longer for friends in need, but my friends are the ones who are now stuck with a higher price. I think I just need to find a balance between keeping my items affordable to friends and deterring mass purchasing to resell items. I've seen markets where things are priced higher than 50 bells per item, but it's still higher than I'm comfortable with.


----------



## Imaginetheday (Jan 23, 2018)

I don't know if this makes you feel any better, but I rarely look at prices when I'm buying from Market Boxes. If somebody has what I need, I'm just thrilled that they have it. I price things in my own market box pretty low, but like you, find that I run out on a regular basis. 

Do people really do that? Buy things just to resell? I just can't see Market Box being enough of a moneymaker to make it worth the trouble. You get to a point in the game (at least I have), where you always have plenty of money/bells.


----------



## MopyDream44 (Jan 23, 2018)

Imaginetheday said:


> I don't know if this makes you feel any better, but I rarely look at prices when I'm buying from Market Boxes. If somebody has what I need, I'm just thrilled that they have it. I price things in my own market box pretty low, but like you, find that I run out on a regular basis.
> 
> Do people really do that? Buy things just to resell? I just can't see Market Box being enough of a moneymaker to make it worth the trouble. You get to a point in the game (at least I have), where you always have plenty of money/bells.



I've read about it happening, but my hope is that I'm totally wrong. If a friend of mine truly needs 1/2 of my market, then I'm happy because I've truly helped one of my friends, and I can't ask for more. It does make me feel a bit better that prices may not matter as much to people, but I never want my friends feel like they are paying too much to get the help they need from my market, and I think most people end up selling items for 20-30 bells. That's where I'd like to be. Maybe I shouldn't worry if my market isn't stocked all the time.


----------



## ravenblue (Jan 23, 2018)

I do have one friend who consistently buys me out and then resells. They've been doing it since day 1, but have really tapered off lately. I should probably block if it gets persistent again, but sometimes I need 10 apples and this friend will have them...so catch 22 lol.


----------



## MopyDream44 (Jan 23, 2018)

Oh no lol. I see where you're coming from though. Even if I knew for sure that someone was reselling, but they had items I typically need, I'm not sure I would delete them either. At that point it's more of a mutual benefit lol.


----------



## Imaginetheday (Jan 24, 2018)

MopyDream44 said:


> I gather for most of my own requests, and I try to keep my market fully stocked with a wide variety of common fruits, bugs, and fish. I wanted to offer everything at the lowest possible price to help my friends, unfortunately, I was having a heck of a time keeping things in stock that way, so I had to raise my prices as high as 50 bells per item (depending on how many I have). Ultimately, that is much higher than I would prefer, but I was starting to become concerned that people may have been buying items from my market and reselling them in their market to make a profit because I would see most of my shop being cleared out by one friend. It's not always the same friend clearing me out either, I have a few friends who do this.
> 
> Now, I 100% don't mind if my friends are buying me out if they are using it to fulfill requests, but I'm not as keen on spending time to help my friends only to have someone use my stock for their own market. I think this is where a slightly higher price for items is helpful because my items aren't as appealing to resellers and my market stays stocked longer for friends in need, but my friends are the ones who are now stuck with a higher price. I think I just need to find a balance between keeping my items affordable to friends and deterring mass purchasing to resell items. I've seen markets where things are priced higher than 50 bells per item, but it's still higher than I'm comfortable with.



I'm laughing right now, because I think I got bought out by a reseller. Somebody came and just about cleared me out. I got curious and went and checked their market box and it was completely stocked, with higher prices. Hmmm... I don't stock at super cheap prices (70 for the first item, add 10 for each additional item), but they were higher than me (200 for 3 items).


----------



## Sowelu (Jan 24, 2018)

I love to go shopping in my friends Market Boxes, but that is after I've hunted for what I need on my own (if time permits). I do not have time to play all day (full time job), but I do play a lot while I am commuting to and from work, so there isn't always enough time to go through the replenish cycles. 

Players/friends like *Snowbelle*, *Shayx*, *Kate*, *Tessa *and *Jettie *have saved me on many occasions when I had just a few minutes left to complete a request cycle and didn't have enough inventory alone. And please know, I never buy to sell, I only buy to fulfill requests. If I see a friend wipe my Market Box out and notice that their market box has similar items, but marked way up in price, I unfriend them.

I try to keep my Market Box stocked, but for the reasons above, it's not easy to do all the time. When I do list things, they are listed at a low value as my goal is to help others, not make bells. 

So please forgive me if I've raided some of your Market Boxes (*KozZo *here), I just really needed the items! Also, I try to limit my purchases so that I don't wipe any single Market Box out at once... I usually try to spread my shopping sprees across several players. 

I am curious to see how Nintendo is going to make shopping via Market Boxes easier, as they've hinted. I'd love to be able to search my friend's list for a specific item, or at the very least, see their entire market box before visiting their campsite.


----------



## Imaginetheday (Jan 24, 2018)

Sowelu said:


> I love to go shopping in my friends Market Boxes, but that is after I've hunted for what I need on my own (if time permits). I do not have time to play all day (full time job), but I do play a lot while I am commuting to and from work, so there isn't always enough time to go through the replenish cycles.



This is an issue with me as well. I work, but since I drive for my commute, I can't exactly play then.  I've had some off lately, so I've been able to play more than I usually do, but those market boxes really help when I don't have much time.


----------



## MopyDream44 (Jan 24, 2018)

I'm not sure we're friends Sowelu, but no need to apologize for buying out markets if you truly need the items. That's why they are there! The only reason it gives me pause is because of the reselling, but I don't think most friends will mind buying out the market as long as you really need the items. It is nice that you try to leave a few for others though!


----------



## SierraSigma (Jan 25, 2018)

I put a lot of effort into my market box. It's pretty much always been stocked with 3 of the common fish, bugs and fruit for 100 (60 sold out too quickly to keep on top of, as in, guaranteeing I had some of everything). It has since evolved though. I now have a 32 slot box, selling all that plus shells, and every rare creature at 1 for lowest rate.

I suppose I do count as someone who buys-to-sell, but between my own game and the popularity of my market box, my turnover of inventory is massive. I catch a lot myself, but do use the market boxes of 30 or so players regularly to cover any shortcomings. I'll spread my supply run across them, seldom taking more than 3 or 4 things from a full box.

Im now at a point where I have a pretty good friend list as I have been ruthless. If someone buys more than 5 items, AND does not keep a well stocked box selling items for between 20 and 30 a unit, or 100 for three, Ill block them without hesitation, with very few exceptions.

Experience tells that once someone who plays selfishly has latched on to the fact that I keep a bit of everything, they wipe me out daily. Usually these people keep no market box of their own, or sell very little for extortionate prices. Effectively I am then carrying two peoples' games. If it isnt mutually beneficial, they go.

I also find that people who run a decent market box themselves are far less likely to wipe me out, and only take what they actually need. The irony being Id not mind being wiped out by someone I could buy back regularly from, as long as Im not consistently operating at a loss.

Ive started accepting friend requests, judging their market box and immediately unfriending if I dont like what I see.

I struggle for fruit a lot. I have a couple of friends who run an exclusively-fruit box. I never wipe them out, but they help where Im struggling.

I get fully bought out once every two days or so by someone who isnt on my friends list. Ive submitted feedback requesting the ability to block these people, and to have the option not to appear in non-friends' games.

In summary I do buy-to-sell somewhat, but concientiously. I also do a lot of my own hunting, and I don't think I see much in the way of profit. If anything I imagine I net a slight loss. But I like that people know there is somewhere they can go in a pinch and definitely get what they need, at least until they improve market box as promised, and probably beyond.


----------



## cheri_j (Jan 25, 2018)

I have had the occasion of only one visiting person will have a great market box.  The other three are selling everything for thousands of bells or their market boxes are empty.  Sometimes I have no choice but to keep coming back to the person with the stocked box and generally I buy half or more of their box - even though my market box is totally stocked.  I wish I could go to my own market box, but that's not possible.  

I like to hunt my own stuff for the market box, but if time is an issue, I will buy to resell, but I would never hit just one person.  I have lots of friends and would spread it out over maybe 10 friends.  I wiping someone out to restock your market box is just wrong.


----------



## Imaginetheday (Jan 25, 2018)

I never buy to resell, and I try to keep my own market box stocked. I recently bought spots for my inventory (I'm at 165 now) and am finding it has impacted my market box. I don't have the overflow I had before, which means hunting specifically for my market box, which I don't always have time to do. 

I wish we could pull items back out of our own market box. Yesterday, I desperately needed apples. I found a friend who had some, and bought them. I had 2 in my market box, but of course I couldn't use that. I noticed the friend I bought from later came and bought my apples! I hope they didn't think I bought to resell.


----------



## Deathamabob (Jan 26, 2018)

Always DIY, except when I was trying to blow through my calling cards and request tickets during the last host the most.


----------



## MopyDream44 (Jan 26, 2018)

SierraSigma said:


> In summary I do buy-to-sell somewhat, but conscientiously. I also do a lot of my own hunting, and I don't think I see much in the way of profit. If anything I imagine I net a slight loss. But I like that people know there is somewhere they can go in a pinch and definitely get what they need, at least until they improve market box as promised, and probably beyond.



What you described does indeed sound like you are very conscientious about what you buy from friends to resell and knowing that you aren't trying to turn a profit (sometimes operating at a loss) but trying to help friends really warms my heart. It wouldn't bother me at all if you bought some of my stock to fill your market just to help your friends because that is a win/win/win situation. 

It becomes problematic when one friend clears out a majority of your stock specifically to turn a profit though it's almost impossible to tell for sure who is doing it. I don't want to work hard to keep my market stocked for my friends just to have one or two people turn a profit off of that, which is why I've been playing around with higher prices recently. I will say that even though I absolutely hate going as high as 50 bells per item, I have seen a significant decrease in being cleared out by one or two friends, but I'm still having a hard time keeping things stocked. That tells me that I'm helping my friends who really need the items, and that makes me feel good. I think I am going to lower my price back to 30-40 bells per bug/fish/fruit and keeping my coconuts/shells/semi rares at the lowest possible selling point because they sell out much slower. Again, I hate selling at a slightly higher price, but if my goal is to help my friends by keeping a stocked market, I am unable to do that when I sell everything at the lowest price. Ultimately, I may have to purge a few friends in order to reduce all of my market items to their lowest possible selling price, but I am sorry to all the friends who depend on my market boxes for the higher selling rates. Please know that I'm not increasing to increase my profit, I'm just trying to figure out how to keep my market stocked and protected from getting cleared out by one or two people.

Also, I have noticed that I was cleared out by a person not on my friends list a few times, and that is very frustrating. On one hand, buying an item or two from people who show up in my camp that are not on my friends list is SUPER helpful, but there should be a limit on how much you can buy from a person who isn't your friend.


----------



## Angel-Rae (Jan 28, 2018)

I’ve just been the victim of a phantom clear out. One random player just bought nearly all of my stuff. It’s so frustrating because I stock my market box for my friends with the lowest prices. Now I have to go fish like mad to refill it. I won’t know if they were just being lazy and selfish or reselling.


----------

